# fullfillment service with relabeling



## brielo78 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am about to launch my line but I want to incorporate my own tags on the shirts. I want a fulfillment company that will do the DTG and the relabeling along with all the other stuff like shipping.

Thanks!!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know of a DTG printing company that does all that. There are screen printing companies that do that though. You should be able to search the forum and find some company names.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Finding a company that will do all that isn't the most common thing in the world. In most case's you receive your shirts, order your tags, and get a seamstress to sew them in. The end result is the exact same, and possibly cheaper.


----------



## brielo78 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your inputs.....I fount one in FL that will do everything pretty cheap compare with the other ones that I found that won't do the re-tagging or will do it but really expensive.

Thanks!!


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Luis,

Beware if 1 shop is really cheap compared to the others be wary. As someone said what you are looking for a company to do is not going to be cheap. PLease if you are new ask for help before you jump in.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## brielo78 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your advice!!! I'm ordering some shirts with my designs just to see how they look and the quality since I haven't make any deals yet.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

There are some of us DTG dropshippers that do labeling as well. You will probably have to purchase some of the shirts and have them retagged ahead of time and then printed on demand with your designs.

Hope this helps.
Andy


----------

